

Ask HN: Online legal forms subscription. Worthwhile? - nikhils

Has anyone had experience with this site/service or anything similar?<p>http://www.formsmadesimple.co.uk<p>Costs 85 pounds, we're thinking about forking out as it should save us a lot of legal fees if we're able to draft and get lawyers to review our docs.
======
steelhive
My local library here in Ohio has a Gale Legal Forms subscription for Ohio
legal forms which it makes available to its online patrons for free. Other
libraries in the US offer something similar. I don't know what's available at
UK libraries but it's worth checking out.

